# Trip to "hell" and back on Sunwing



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Another airline..another airline-passenger issue..this time it's about a wheelchair.

https://ca.news.yahoo.com/sunwing-ordeal-leaves-ontario-womans-000726150.html

The disabled woman claims her special wheel chair was damaged by the airline (or others) on her trip to Cuba.


> Sunwing says 'no visible' damage





> Sunwing has apologized to Finlay and blamed the error on "inter-departmental miscommunications."


Another SNAFU obviously.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm currently getting drunk in the AC airport lounge. God damn I love open bar Guinness! Woot! Woot!


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

carverman said:


> Another airline..another airline-passenger issue..this time it's about a wheelchair.
> 
> https://ca.news.yahoo.com/sunwing-ordeal-leaves-ontario-womans-000726150.html
> 
> ...


 ... looks like this might be a similarity to Mr. D. Carroll's case "Sunwing wrecked my wheelchair!". Hope they compensate her for it. At least fixing the damages for her. 

I'm wondering if there a dedicated online review site of airline experiences (good or bad) so travelers can be advised or forewarned of flying with such airline.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

I know many people complain about Air Canada but since being in a wheelchair past 18 years they are the only Airline I will ever travel with ,even Business Class Travel on British Airways did not protect me from a nightmare experience.I was in Heathrow and no wheelchair for almost 3 hours .Westjet bent my chair frame from a flight from Florida to Toronto and the repair bill came rom my pocket which was nearly $500.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

marina628 said:


> I know many people complain about Air Canada but since being in a wheelchair past 18 years they are the only Airline I will ever travel with ,even Business Class Travel on British Airways did not protect me from a nightmare experience.I was in Heathrow and no wheelchair for almost 3 hours .Westjet bent my chair frame from a flight from Florida to Toronto and the repair bill came rom my pocket which was nearly $500.


I may be in the same situation next year. I would like to travel to AZ (Phoeix) to spend a few days with my daughter and my grandkids in her new home that she
and hubby #2 are custom building complete with a inground pool..wow! Since this could be my last trip out of province, I want to travel AC with my powerwheelchair
which is not custom, but still too large for regular baggage. Spoke to my daughter yesterday about this and she mentioned that she will look into renting a
power chair in Phoenix for the few days I will be there. This way, I can avoid the hassles at the other end..but at the same time it's going to be more difficult
for me at the Ottawa airport end, but I believe that AC (if you book your ticket as special needs) can accommodate with a regular wheelchair to get on the plane.

But I don't know what happens if there is a flight transfer at O'Hare in Chicago (which is more than likely what is going to happen) as AC may not have a direct flight from Ottawa to Phoenix. 

In latest case of the damaged wheelchair...I have to believe the woman's story...she had, what I believe is a tilt chair with a power seat that makes it easier to get in an out of the chair, so it was a special order, and not just a regular wheelchair. 

Apparently they gave her some kind of "usable" chair in Cuba, (it was not mentioned where she went on her vacation), and it caused pressure sores on the bottom of her legs..something that I can relate to. Meanwhile Sunwing sent her chair to another airport in Cuba and later on the chair was delivered
with scratches and damage issues. It's hard to say, who was responsible in this case..whether it was Sunwing or the airport delivery service in
a what is basically a "third world" country in some ways. 

If they just loaded it into a delivery truck without proper strapping and precautions the chair could have bounced around inside.

It also depends on who's flight the chair ended up on..it would be too heavy for the regular baggage handlers that throw the suitcases from
the cargo hold to the luggage wagons. It would require a special lift or some kind of fork lift and IF it dropped off the fork lift because
it wasn't strapped down...there would be damage to the chair.

Finally, it could be some "baggage handler yahoo" that decided to have some fun with the power chair.


----------



## Numbersman61 (Jan 26, 2015)

Never book with Sunwing
http://t.thestar.com/#/article/news...fter-missing-wheelchair-returned-damaged.html


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Numbersman61 said:


> Never book with Sunwing
> http://t.thestar.com/#/article/news...fter-missing-wheelchair-returned-damaged.html


Yup, never fly Sunwing is the moral of this story..especially if you are disabled and have special needs, such a special toilets etc. I don't know if she had
to use the plane's facilities crammed in like a sardine on their flights, but from her experience, if you need to fly anywhere, as a disabled passenger, you need
pretty much the first class accomodations in the plane.

I would never fly coach now....not only would my legs get cramped, but I can't get up out of those cramped seats..and on top of that, there is always
some passenger in front that pushes the seat back down in my lap. This would be a very uncomfortable flying experience.

The woman should really be talking to a lawyer, but chances are that the cost of the legal action will be more than the cost of the chair, so she
has a problem already if she doesn't have the money to repair or replace the chair.

This might be a legitimate case for crowd funding..because otherwise she is out an expensive wheelchair. 

From this experience, it is obvious that unless you book first class accomodations on the plane, you take your chances with the airline and it's baggage
handling policies. If I decide to fly next year..I will leave my wheelchairs at home and use whatever is available for the few days I am away.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

The Sunwing experience aside..customized wheelchairs are always a ripoff, even if the provincial ADP program pays for 75% of the cost of a new fitted and approved wheelchair.
From the picture in the Star, it appears to be a "tilt style", and these are available second hand on Kijji..for far less than the cost of a new one. 

I don't know why she would have to travel to California to get fitted for a new one though, as there are plenty of certified disability professionals
in Ontario to determine what is required for your disability in a wheelchair..at least the first time. 
Replacement though, lost/stolen or damaged, you would be on your own for replacement or repairs. 
Maybe there is other issues with her disability, but if Sunwing doesn't replace it, then that is always a possibility. 
I bought both of mine on Kijji..without gov't assistance.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Carverman my wheelchair is made specific to my body ,the height and tilt of my seat has to be a specific way ,I have spent just a couple hours in a loaner chair and you would not believe the pain in my hips and knees .I do not know why this person would have to go to California to get fitted for a new chair and have not followed the story but can understand why many of us can't buy a chair from Kijiji.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

marina628 said:


> Carverman my wheelchair is made specific to my body ,the height and tilt of my seat has to be a specific way ,I have spent just a couple hours in a loaner chair and you would not believe the pain in my hips and knees .I do not know why this person would have to go to California to get fitted for a new chair and have not followed the story but can understand why many of us can't buy a chair from Kijiji.


Marina, I have a lot of constant pain in my thighs due to my ongoing auto-immune problem. I rely on a wheelchair now 24/7 although I can walk a bit
with the assistance of a walker..but only for a short distance and getting off a high chair/bed requires pushing myself upright by my hands.

I understand the woman's situation...but again, not sure why she would take an expensive fitted wheelchair like her's on a budget charter airline that may not have the best baggage handling facilities available. From the Star's version of her story, she said that they put her expensive wheelchair down the baggage carousel, so that would mean careless handling to me...and potential damage,
as the suitcases get bounced around, never mind anything else. When I travelled, I never allowed my guitars to be treated like ordinary luggage..it would be asking for broken necks or headstocks on a guitar, even if inside a hardshell padded case.

Because I have a hard time getting up from a chair, or airline seat, I would never travel on a budget airline or a packed in like sardines regular coach fare on an airline. If decide to fly again somewhere, I will pay the extra fare for special needs handling of the airline on business class, or that is not available,
then first class. 
The last time I flew to my daughter's in 2007, I still was able to get around with canes, but it was very difficult on flight transfers and getting on/off the plane..that was 8 years ago.. now, I can't walk with just canes

In her story she described her trip as "hell", so obviously she didn't enjoy her stay at a resort in Varedero Cuba, 
In her case, a lawyer's letter is worth it to send the airline a message.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Carverman 
I take my expensive wheelchair with me all over the world and unfortunately they have to put it in the belly of the plane.I worry every time i travel if my chair will get lost or damaged but it is not like i can go with a cheap rental chair .My chair gets a gate tag and they are the first to get off the plane but I have seen chairs fall off the belt onto the tarmac etc from my window seat.Having said all that I have two chairs both the price of a small car , one titanium and the other is carbon fiber and they are very strong , what bent my chair last time was likely being wedged in some space and some weight on top of it.
They will carry you onto the plane in one of their chairs so for your needs I would not worry about traveling as they are very helpful in that regard and I must add that Air Canada Rouge I traveled on one time and not an experience I will do again as it was almost impossible for me to get out of the seats and not without hurting myself having to use my arms to pull myself.I always go to seat guru and look at the layout and seat size before I ever book a flight.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

marina628 said:


> Carverman
> I take my expensive wheelchair with me all over the world and unfortunately they have to put it in the belly of the plane.I worry every time i travel if my chair will get lost or damaged but it is not like i can go with a cheap rental chair .My chair gets a gate tag and they are the first to get off the plane but I have seen chairs fall off the belt onto the tarmac etc from my window seat.Having said all that I have two chairs both the price of a small car , one titanium and the other is carbon fiber and they are very strong , what bent my chair last time was likely being wedged in some space and some weight on top of it.


So it happened to you as well? The way I've seen them treat luggage..I'm not surprised!



> They will carry you onto the plane in one of their chairs so for your needs I would not worry about traveling as they are very helpful in that regard and I must add that Air Canada Rouge I traveled on one time and not an experience I will do again as it was* almost impossible for me to get out of the seats and not without hurting myself having to use my arms to pull myself.*I always go to seat guru and look at the layout and seat size before I ever book a flight.


 I have the same problem as I mentioned. Flying anywhere in an airplane is a challenge for me right now. When the day comes for me to 
attend my mother's funeral in Toronto, I will book Via Rail with a special needs booking in advance I (they need at least 48 hrs notice) and get loaded on with my own personal power chair onto the train.
I will book a wheel chair taxi for Toronto to pick me up and take me to a hotel with a disability room.


----------

